# My dog thinks I'm talking to her but I'm trying to correct my child...



## lmuse333 (Nov 24, 2013)

My son is just starting to get real good and mobile, walking, climbing, etc. I am using words with him, that at first i didn't even realize were my dogs commands, like "come here" and "no." It's really confusing for her and is creating a lot of anxiety. She doesn't know what she is supposed to do and keeps trembling in different corners. Even trying to play with her, she is weirded out. I need tips on this. Having a nervous large breed dog and a toddler in the same house isn't going to go well. There must be something I can do to lessen this anxiety for her and help her differentiate who I'm talking to. Though, I've tried using my sons name when I'm addressing him, but she doesn't understand that yet.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Could you try to use different vocabulary with your son? Like "Walk this way" or "Let's go there" instead of "come here" and maybe something like "Don't ____" instead of "no"? It would be easier to train your son with different words than your dog, I'd imagine!


----------



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

Why don't you change your dog's commands? Try re-training her with strange words that you wouldn't usually use, use your imagination ^^ That way, it will be something curious, even funny, when you say... let's put an example: "strawberry" and your dog sits.

Edit: I also agree with Hambonez, though. Changing the words you use with your son could be even better ^^"


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Agreed, changing the vocab for the son at this point might be easier. 

For those who want to avoid this problem, you might teach the cue : Fido, Sit; Fido Come; Fido, down ... and so on ... always using the dog's name.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd continue to work on using the name of the dog and the baby, that seems like a good way to go to me. Maybe even make up a game out of it. Ginger come means dog comes, Junior come means baby comes and use other words your dog knows as well. Could even have the treat be cheerios for both of them. Might not want non doggy people to see this game though....

Really try to keep negatives out of your dealings with both the dog and the baby. I have to raise my voice or clap hands for Max to hear me and Ginger gets worried, hate to think how she would act if I used no, stop and all that with him as well. It may not be the actual words that bother her, it is the emphasis on those words that bothers her.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the idea of using different words. But I would also try to avoid negatives with your son. How about removing things you don't want him to touch and/or putting him in a playpen when not completely supervised? And I would apply puppy training with the toddler - teach him what you want him to do instead of telling him "no" for things you don't want him to do.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

A simple fix in my household of many dogs (no one has gotten to the point of this kind of stress during confusion, though) is when I want someone to do something, I say "Jack, come here." or "Shambles, sit." and use a lot of names and make it obvious with who I am looking at/facing and pointing to. 

You could also teach your dog to go to her mat/crate so when she does come to you when you're calling your son you could pat her and say "Good job! Go to bed."


----------



## Doggle (Sep 5, 2013)

My idea is give your son's commands in German, French, or Spanish. Your dog will become calm, and your son will become bilingual.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Doggle said:


> My idea is give your son's commands in German, French, or Spanish. Your dog will become calm, and your son will become bilingual.


HA! best suggestion ever


----------



## Doggle (Sep 5, 2013)

I just worry that changing to other words could get kind of weird...

"Wherefore art thou, son? Get thyself to the kitchen with due haste!"


----------



## lforrest0913 (Apr 17, 2013)

Doggle said:


> I just worry that changing to other words could get kind of weird...
> 
> "Wherefore art thou, son? Get thyself to the kitchen with due haste!"


This is awesome!!! LOL. I kinda want to start training my dog using this type of vocabulary. "Argus, stayest thou in thy bedding whilst thy masters are dining!"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Doggle said:


> My idea is give your son's commands in German, French, or Spanish. Your dog will become calm, and your son will become bilingual.


We tried that, but successively ran out of languages, when Shep finally learned Chinese, on his own :-0 He likes German.


----------

